

Growth Hacker Interview Morgan Brown - codercraig
http://www.referralsaasquatch.com/squatchradio-episode-1-morgan-brown-head-of-growth-at-qualaroo/

======
codercraig
Morgan Brown is a growth guy. He’s been working with startups for years and
understands how valuable it is to work at the intersection of marketing,
product and data. By meshing his creativity and experimentation he’s been able
to unlock growth for companies like ScoreBig and Qualaroo among many others.

~~~
codercraig
Content Guide:

0:00 – Intro

0:45 – Favorite aspects of working for a startup

2:15 – What problem is Qualaroo trying to solve?

3:01 – HotelTonight Optimization Example

6:13 – NPS Surveying

11:00 – Importance of Qualitative Testing – Getting feedback from the right
people. Sign-up funnel optimization.

14:00 – Morgans’ CRO Stack and why you should tie A/B testing to your ultimate
business goals.

18:50 – HubSpot and how free tools are a growing trend in content marketing.

23:09 – Airbnb Case Study on GrowthHackers.com and the Professional Photos
Experiment.

28:30 – Problems with growth as an industry and the perception that growth is
free.

30:06 – ScoreBig customer referral program optimization example.

40:22 – GrowthHackers.com Conference in London Oct 28 – Speaker Lineup.

